# Classic keeps turningoff



## Karlos69 (Oct 24, 2019)

Got a new Classic pro and it turns off after 10 mins or so of inactivity.

Can this be bypassed?


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

It's controlled via a circuit board, I don't think anyone on the forum has attempted to bypass it.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

EU regulations I believe...


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

It's why I sent mine back. Seemed completely ridiculous to me.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

MartinB said:


> EU regulations I believe...


 A bad interpretation and implementation of the regulations, to be fair to them. Really poor show from Gaggia.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

I guess the interpretation and implementation is a good one if the design is to make coffee once per day.

The regulations are reasonably clear EU regs on power management for electrical items 

"[It] switches equipment [into a power saving mode] after the shortest possible period of time appropriate for the intended use of the equipment .."

The standby mode is 0.5W and there is no way that would be enough to keep a boiler the size of a thumbnail at temperature.

I'm sure if Gaggia put their boffins on it they could get an app to turn machine at scheduled coffee times, but they could not have a "leave it on until you turn it off mode".

I am a happy cat with an old and fettled one which keeps the kitchen warm and feeds my three to five a day. ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Agentb said:


> I guess the interpretation and implementation is a good one if the design is to make coffee once per day.
> 
> The regulations are reasonably clear EU regs on power management for electrical items
> 
> ...


Nothing in the regulations to say the end user can't have an option to turn the power saving feature off. It just has to be available.

Think@MrShades looked into it but don't think he's found a way yet. Can't remember who it was but someone swapped the power & brew switch over somehow on a 2015 model to bypass it.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Nothing in the regulations to say the end user can't have an option to turn the power saving feature off. It just has to be available.
> 
> Think@MrShades looked into it but don't think he's found a way yet. Can't remember who it was but someone swapped the power & brew switch over somehow on a 2015 model to bypass it.


 True enough the wording is "shall offer".

The regs also state - "power management function shall be activated before delivery" and finish up with the "and if it doesn't explain why not" clause ...

"..technical justification shall be provided that the requirements set out [about eco mode]... are inappropriate for the intended use of equipment."

So Gaggia takes the eco friendly easy option. It is a shame the new Gaggia are far less mod-able than the old ones, i suspect the second hand values for them will fall below older ones. :good:


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

There is a guy with a grinder somewhere that would have loved to have this problem 

Oh and we can't blame Brexit for this one can we


----------



## GeordieGeneral (Dec 27, 2019)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/49585-gaggia-2019-timeout-solution-maybe/?do=embed


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I should have a proper fix for this within the next few days.... no messing with switches, or holding switches down - a proper and hopefully pretty simple fix.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Here you go:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/49601-gaggia-classic-2018-pro-eu-timer-disable/?do=embed


----------



## GeordieGeneral (Dec 27, 2019)

MrShades said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/49601-gaggia-classic-2018-pro-eu-timer-disable/?do=embed


 great news, can I order one along with your PID kit.


----------

